# General Sams-Outdoor channel



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

a buddy of mine told me that outdoor television is gona be at general sams on the 18th of december taking some footage of the park so were headin out to mabey become tv stars lol. has any one heard anything about this or planing on being there?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wear the MIMB SHIRTS!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I read that on general sams web site ima try to go


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It isn't going to be Fisher's ATV World is it ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> wear the MIMB SHIRTS!!


:agreed: YES! :bigok:




monsterbrute750 said:


> It isn't going to be Fisher's ATV World is it ?


I HOPE not!! Fisher = :greddy2:


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

No its not Fisher. We thought about going but just arent sure yet. If we dont get a little bit more rain I wont be riding until January 14th, 15th & 16th when our group goes back to Mud Creek.


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

o yea i will be rocking my mimb swag!


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

We will be there in full effect.

If you see me, come say Hi- I'll be in oilfield coveralls, and a dayglo reflective orange jacket. Looking good.

We have 7 bikes going. 

Greg


----------

